# Boston Marathon Bombings



## Surtur (Apr 15, 2013)

Just started seeing reports of this, seems 2 are confirmed dead. This is horrible.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Apr 15, 2013)

It is terrible.

Do we have any members from Boston?


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 15, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> Do we have any members from Boston?


I'm not quite sure. I don't think I even know anybody from Boston. Still, it's an awful thing to hear about. Why anyone would do anything like that is beyond me.


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Apr 15, 2013)

They're saying a guy from Saudi Arabia is a prime suspect. If that's true, then I've lost all respect for the Middle East--all they like doing is hurting/killing Americans/other Western countries because their religion says so.


----------



## bradsternum (Apr 15, 2013)

It's really fucked. A childhood friend ran in the marathon. Luckily, he got out unscathed. My ex-girlfriend hasn't heard back from her aunt, who also ran. I'm hoping she's ok.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 15, 2013)

BigAltheGreat921 said:
			
		

> They're saying a guy from Saudi Arabia is a prime suspect. If that's true, then I've lost all respect for the Middle East--all they like doing is hurting/killing Americans/other Western countries because their religion says so.



I honestly hope not. Because we had enough shit reinforcing the stereotype that all Middle Eastern people are terrorists. Getting sick of this terrorist bullshit.


----------



## Dunsparce (Apr 15, 2013)

This is horrible. A real tragedy on what was supposed to be a fun day.



			
				BigAltheGreat921 said:
			
		

> They're saying a guy from Saudi Arabia is a prime suspect. If that's true, then I've lost all respect for the Middle East--all they like doing is hurting/killing Americans/other Western countries because their religion says so.



Don't put all Muslims into a single group. The Radicals that like to blow things up make up a fraction of 1% of the Muslim population. People that lump them all together disgust me.



			
				bradsternum said:
			
		

> It's really fucked. A childhood friend ran in the marathon. Luckily, he got out unscathed. My ex-girlfriend hasn't heard back from her aunt, who also ran. I'm hoping she's ok.



Oh . I wish the best for your ex's aunt.


----------



## BigAltheGreat921 (Apr 15, 2013)

Dunsparce said:
			
		

> BigAltheGreat921 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it that way, it's just I'm really pissed off right now. I also suspect it could've been some right-wing extremists. Apparently these groups have been on the rise as of late.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 15, 2013)

BigAltheGreat921 said:
			
		

> I also suspect it could've been some right-wing extremists. Apparently these groups have been on the rise as of late.


I honestly wouldn't be surprised with all the marriage equality stuff going on.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 15, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hope he comes out in public and gets doxxed. Because this shit is just... Urgh.


----------



## Golly (Apr 15, 2013)

It's crazy over here. I'm going to school a few blocks away from where the explosions happened. No one can use cell phones for calling or texting, so Facebook's just a massive wall of "You OK? I'm OK! We're OK too! Cool! What about ___? They're fine. Sweet." etc etc. Thankfully, no one I know has been hurt, but until my aunt facebooked me after my  parents failed at calling, everyone's been a bit worried. In the meantime, there are helicopters everywhere and its advised that we all stay inside.
Most students, outside of Facebook hysteria mode seem pretty underwhelmed by it all though. While it's awful that it's happened, I find some of the reactions over the  top (mainly the Pray For Boston images), but then, I don't know. Whatever makes people feel better, I suppose.


----------



## DevilDog (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank God it wasn't any worse than it was, but I really can't understand how someone could do something like this. This doesn't do anything for any cause or ideal, but I suppose there will always be evil so long as there are people. I pray for everyone involved.


----------



## murdoc (Apr 15, 2013)

sweet christ that was definitely some tibia i just saw

don't really care what cause you're furthering, it's never fucking kosher to kill civilians
if anything that'll only make your opposition hate you more


----------



## Niachu (Apr 15, 2013)

I actually got to leave class early today since my last teacher of the day had a friend running in the Boston marathon. :/ She's quite a lady. She's battled cancer and she's legally blind, but she's out there running. Luckily she's fine. She was just a quarter mile away from the explosions, actually...

I really hope they get intel on who's responsible soon. There's no way to justify or rationalize it all...


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/1 ... _ref=media

I used to think Seth MacFarlane was one of the worst Americans alive because he's always poking fun at 9/11. I think this guy just took that title from him.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Apr 15, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/04/15/erik-rush-boston-marathon-muslims_n_3087642.html?utm_hp_ref=media
> 
> I used to think Seth MacFarlane was one of the worst Americans alive because he's always poking fun at 9/11. I think this guy just took that title from him.



To be fair, Seth MacFarlane just barely missed one of the flights, so it can be interpreted (rather freely) that humor is how he comes to terms with surviving such a close shave with history.

This Erik guy, however, has no excuse.


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 15, 2013)

As far as im concerned, the bombing could have been done by the muslim association of especially muslimy muslims, and those twats who are automatically scaremongering that this is a muslim attack would still be subhuman pieces of shit. The appropriate immidiate reaction to mass death and/or maiming is not to desperately try to blame people you hate and try to start a witchunt against them or make as many people as you can hate them. 

Those who spread shit like this, be they some especially fundie muslim in the middle east who blames everything from shark attacks to bad haircuts to "jewish conspiracies" to far left pseudo progressive fuckwads who whine about it being an inside job by the evil neocon bourgeoisie, to the right wing shitstains now trying to capitalise of this attack are all, universally, and without exception, cuntbags of the highest degree


----------



## Niachu (Apr 15, 2013)

When it was brought up in class no one pointed fingers at Muslims, interestingly. They pointed at the North Koreans...


----------



## Judge Holden (Apr 15, 2013)

^ And during the 2005 london bombings, almost everyone in my german class suggested it was the french (with a few thinking it was the IRA) simply because it was the day after London beat out Paris in hosting the olympics. When something is topical in the news, it is rather more likely to be blamed if immediately concurrent to it there is something bad happening. In both cases however, neither my classmates nor yours (im guessing at least) went on/will go onto the internet to try and rally a lynch mob against the french or north koreans. 

Wingnuts and their panderers at the moment however are trying to do this, and thus qualify as utter sacks of warthog shit for immidiately thinking mass death and suffering is something they can make a cheap political buck off


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 15, 2013)

Niachu said:
			
		

> When it was brought up in class no one pointed fingers at Muslims, interestingly. They pointed at the North Koreans...


I immediately thought it was an American citizen. Domestic terrorism is becoming some kind of fad lately.


----------



## Horse Boots (Apr 15, 2013)

Is it wrong of me to wish death upon whoever did this? Every time something like this happens, I always hope they catch and execute those who are responsible


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 15, 2013)

Horse Boots said:
			
		

> Is it wrong of me to wish death upon whoever did this? Every time something like this happens, I always hope they catch and execute those who are responsible


A lot of people feel that way after a tragedy. Personally, I just prefer for those people to be shamed rather than executed.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 15, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Horse Boots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And then we'll have a repeat of the Holmies once the perp is out. Fans of some real "BAD BOY"! Fucking hell.


----------



## bradsternum (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't know, my first impulse is to make bad jokes. I call it the Gottfried defense. It does help dealing with tragedy.
This Rush guy, on the other hand, seems to be more like he's just stirring up shit.


----------



## murdoc (Apr 15, 2013)

Judge Holden said:
			
		

> ^ And during the 2005 london bombings, almost everyone in my german class suggested it was the french (with a few thinking it was the IRA) simply because it was the day after London beat out Paris in hosting the olympics.


my flatmate's dad still thinks it was the IRA
yes really


----------



## shutupman (Apr 15, 2013)

From people I know in Boston, it seems there could be a bunch of people involved (ie. Black Bloc/WTO/NWO crazies).
The ordinance was in backpacks left in trash cans.

On another note, I know someone who finished the race ~10 min before the explosions. No word from her, but she's a technophobe.


----------



## Horse Boots (Apr 15, 2013)

bradsternum said:
			
		

> I don't know, my first impulse is to make bad jokes. I call it the Gottfried defense. It does help dealing with tragedy.



I agree, that does help, but it's way too soon right now.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 15, 2013)

Horse Boots said:
			
		

> bradsternum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it impossible to joke about any kind of tragedy. Best thing for me to do is just avoid the news if I want to cope with it.


----------



## Horse Boots (Apr 15, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Horse Boots said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's certainly not something I joke about a lot, but it doesn't bother me either. There will come a time when I can chuckle at a joke about this incident, just like I can chuckle at a 9/11 joke or a Holocaust joke now.


----------



## Hyperion (Apr 15, 2013)

Some punks broke into my school and spray painted swastikas one morning my junior year. The date? Early morning, Sep 11 2001.

We thought Nazis were behind it for literally several seconds before a teacher knocked some sense into us.


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 15, 2013)

We're pretty close to the anniversaries of Waco, OKC, and Columbine correct? Lord only knows who and why...


----------



## shutupman (Apr 15, 2013)

It's "Patriots' Day", if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Surtur (Apr 15, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> We're pretty close to the anniversaries of Waco, OKC, and Columbine correct? Lord only knows who and why...



I think the anniversery of OKC is this weekend


----------



## Horse Boots (Apr 15, 2013)

Surtur said:
			
		

> bungholio said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As is the anniversary of Columbine. April 20th


----------



## bradsternum (Apr 15, 2013)

And of course an 8-year-old child is among the dead. Why should it be anyone but complete innocents who die?


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Apr 15, 2013)

It's Hitler's birthday this Saturday as well, the same day as Columbine.

OKC is this Friday.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't get why people do this. What kind of message are they trying to send?


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 15, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> I don't get why people do this. What kind of message are they trying to send?


"im a big fat faggot nd i poop my pants," is the message I get from most spree killers.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 15, 2013)

Now that I think about it, the message all these mass murderers send could just be "I'm not happy, so no one else can be happy!"


----------



## KatsuKitty (Apr 15, 2013)

My close friend was two blocks away from them! Lovely addition to my stressful day.


----------



## Bob's Fries (Apr 15, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> Now that I think about it, the message all these mass murderers send could just be "I'm not happy, so no one else can be happy!"



Selfish fucks.


----------



## pickleniggo (Apr 15, 2013)

BigAltheGreat921 said:
			
		

> I didn't mean it that way, it's just I'm really pissed off right now. I also suspect it could've been some right-wing extremists. Apparently these groups have been on the rise as of late.



Yeah and somewhere someone is stirring that pot. (Bad pickleniggo, not the time for conspiracies.)
There's so much fucked up about this, I've been following it at work since it happened and have seen some gruesome images. People are the worst.   
And yeah, mid-April is always kind of a bad time for American tragedies.


----------



## MysticMisty (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't have much to say that hasn't already been said. It could have been much worse, I'm glad that it wasn't, and whoever did it is a sick fuck. Right now I think that homegrown terrorists are behind it, however many there are (or aren't).


----------



## murdoc (Apr 15, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> I don't get why people do this. What kind of message are they trying to send?


motivation of one of the london bombers: "i am appalled by the brutalisation of iraqis by american and british troops, so i will brutalise some brits to make a point"
it makes sense in his head, probably, but it's like stabbing a schoolteacher in the neck because you're unhappy with the state of pork farms
can sort of see where you were going with that if i step back but it's still a thing that your human empathy and common sense should have told you not to do

motivation of eric harris: "you never lauded me as the ubermensch i believe myself to be, so i will take your worthless lives"
spree killers are psychologically disturbed, therefore their messages are psychologically disturbed
they can be unfeeling types who just want to see what would happen if they popped some people's heads off, they can be misanthropic harrises with massive diseased egos

i imagine the marathon bomber(s) will be an american trying to make a very insane point, if insanity can be measured by the number of explosives placed around a crowded city (2 detonated and 5 not, afaik)

disclaimer: i am drunk and never went to uni


----------



## An Ounce of Vagina (Apr 16, 2013)

Had my newest crazy co-worker go off about how it must be the bad old US government, just like 9/11 and Sandy Hook and Katrina and pretty much every bad thing that has happened ever. 

Remind me again why universal suffrage is a good thing? 

Ironically it'll probably end up being someone just like him who thinks he's a freedom fighter, striking a blow against the EVIL GAY-LOVING GODLESS NO-GOLD-BACKED MONEY HAVING GOVERNMENT (TM)


----------



## Male (Apr 16, 2013)

http://espn.go.com/boston/story/_/id/91 ... police-say


----------



## Golly (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm going to soapbox for a second here. Please note that all "You"s used yoused are in a general and not a personal sense.

I find the #PrayForBoston movement offensive. I find it offensive because it just looks and feels like blatant "slacktivism". I understand that its meant with good intentions, and those intentions are very much to be appreciated, but the thing is...it just seems so absolutely transparent this time around. 

I know that the victims of the Marathon Attack and their friends and family need all the love, help, aid, and support they can get, but what they don't need is to become another viral campaign so that when people put a certain hashtag in their status they can feel all fuzzy wuzzy inside. 
However, the victims of the explosions are real people, and this particular hashtag seems to serve as nothing more than the quickest and easiest way to offer condolences, with the poster sometimes not even taking time to accompany it with their own words. You could almost call it a type of sympathy copypasta.

Also note that #PrayForBoston is not actually a prayer in and of itself. It's more of an uppity suggestion for others to pray for Boston, which, if you have only posted "#PrayForBoston" or even "Pray For Boston 2013!" as your status, you have not done yourself.

But honestly, at the end of the day, it doesn't matter how I feel about it. If the real victims of yesterday feel like #PrayForBoston is sufficient, then who am I to judge?


----------



## captkrisma (Apr 16, 2013)

From Patton Oswalt:

Boston. Fucking horrible. 

I remember, when 9/11 went down, my reaction was, "Well, I've had it with humanity."

But I was wrong. I don't know what's going to be revealed to be behind all of this mayhem. One human insect or a poisonous mass of broken sociopaths. 

But here's what I DO know. If it's one person or a HUNDRED people, that number is not even a fraction of a fraction of a fraction of a percent of the population on this planet. You watch the videos of the carnage and there are people running TOWARDS the destruction to help out. (Thanks FAKE Gallery founder and owner Paul Kozlowski for pointing this out to me). This is a giant planet and we're lucky to live on it but there are prices and penalties incurred for the daily miracle of existence. One of them is, every once in awhile, the wiring of a tiny sliver of the species gets snarled and they're pointed towards darkness. 

But the vast majority stands against that darkness and, like white blood cells attacking a virus, they dilute and weaken and eventually wash away the evil doers and, more importantly, the damage they wreak. This is beyond religion or creed or nation. We would not be here if humanity were inherently evil. We'd have eaten ourselves alive long ago. 

So when you spot violence, or bigotry, or intolerance or fear or just garden-variety misogyny, hatred or ignorance, just look it in the eye and think, "The good outnumber you, and we always will."


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 16, 2013)

captkrisma said:
			
		

> From Patton Oswalt:
> 
> Boston. Fucking horrible.
> 
> ...


Wise words from Ratatouille himself (somehow, it sounds more comforting when reading that in the voice of a CG animated rodent...).


----------



## cypocraphy (Apr 16, 2013)

People always say, "things are so crazy these days blah blah  blah.."

Guess what, this shit has always been going on.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wall_Street_bombing

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haymarket_affair


----------



## Ivan Komarov (Apr 18, 2013)

bungholio said:
			
		

> People always say, "things are so crazy these days blah blah  blah.."
> 
> Guess what, this shit has always been going on.
> 
> ...




Probably isn't helped by the media hype.

aspie shoots up school
"ADAM LANZAADAM LANZAADAM LANZAADAM LANZAADAM LANZAADAM LANZAADAM LANZAADAM LANZA" then, they make him a celibrity, and blame objects for his actions. Deranged people see this as a gateway to fame. They see that they will be a household name if they do something disgusting, so they run out and do it.


----------



## Lil (Apr 18, 2013)

Ivan Komarov said:
			
		

> Deranged people see this as a gateway to fame. They see that they will be a household name if they do something disgusting, so they run out and do it.



While this may be true, the interesting facet to this whole thing is that no one has come forward claiming to be responsible. And by that, I don't mean the perpetrator(s) has(have) turned himself(themselves) in, I mean that there have been no taunting letters or cryptic messages.


----------



## random_pickle (Apr 18, 2013)

Using Bombings to further political opinion in 3............2..................1..............


----------



## MysticMisty (Apr 19, 2013)

As of right now, police have apparently captured one of the suspects.

And whoever made the above image deserves to be punched in the face.

Edit: At the time I posted this they didn't mention he was dead.


----------



## Lil (Apr 19, 2013)

http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/6254/web

if anyone wants to listen in to the police feed.


----------



## Hyperion (Apr 19, 2013)

The media has been classy with their handling of this, as usual. Nothing says _Justice_ like the New York Post accusing innocent people of terrorism, on the front page, with gigantic pictures of said innocent people.

_I AM THE LAW_


----------



## sparklemilhouse (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm surprised my right wingnut niece didn't post that abortion thing on her fb.


----------



## murdoc (Apr 19, 2013)

"are you sad about people having their legs torn off? stop it, be sad about abortions instead"

tasteless


----------



## Springblossom (Apr 19, 2013)

WE GOT THE BASTARD.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Apr 19, 2013)

Yup. If the sick freak survives his wounds we might find out why he and his brother did all this crap.


----------



## c-no (Apr 19, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> Yup. If the sick freak survives his wounds we might find out why he and his brother did all this crap.


And while he gets interrogated, he ends up getting defenders just like Holmes, though the defenders are in the form of family members like his aunt and father who believes he and his brother were framed.


----------



## Grand Number of Pounds (Apr 19, 2013)

His father is just in denial. To be honest, if I had 2 sons who did all this crap I'd have trouble believing it too. 

At least his uncle had enough sense to tell him to turn himself in before he got hurt.


----------



## c-no (Apr 19, 2013)

GrandNumberOfPounds said:
			
		

> His father is just in denial. To be honest, if I had 2 sons who did all this crap I'd have trouble believing it too.
> 
> At least his uncle had enough sense to tell him to turn himself in before he got hurt.


Same here, I'd be in denial if I had a kid who did something heinous. The aunt said she hadn't seen the two in a long time and never considered the fact that they could have changed, going from innocent nephews to horrible nephews who would inflict terror upon innocents.


----------



## Null (Apr 20, 2013)

Null has opinion. I think this is ushering in a new age.

1. From start to finish, everything found by the FBI was posted online and civilians were giving leads via Internet mediums.
2. The capital city of Massachusetts with a population of almost 700,000 people was able to be shut down and everyone was given stay at home orders.
3. The government turned Massachusetts into nothing short of a hunting group for these kids. There are pictures of snipers laying down on top of sheds in private property.
4. All media attention was turned to this event.
5. The President became a consoler to the entire country.

The President has become almost a cult of personality with all the tragedies that have happened in his career. The government is constantly encroaching on Internet freedoms while simultaneously utilizing it to find people. The military is capable of occupying an entire metropolis and all private property within to find two people. Does this seem foreboding to anyone else?


----------



## DevilDog (Apr 20, 2013)

^ That is something I was creeped out by. Over one thousand troops were mobilized, even for a terror attack that's unbelievably excessive. Plus the whole place was locked down, and I honestly thought that locking down an entire city was impossible. And yeah the FBI has a fairly unsettling reach in terms of finding things on the internet. But of course the pres has always been a counselor to the US, and Obama sure wasn't going to pass up a photo op


----------



## An Ounce of Vagina (Apr 20, 2013)

Well he was thought to have more bombs. He (or maybe it was his brother) also already killed one officer. In that kind of situation I think the government can be forgiven for erring on the side of caution. Would anyone have been happy had he, say, taken a schoolbus full of children out and gotten away?

Crazy work guy says the whole thing is a CIA plot to get people used to a police state and the suspect is an innocent victim.


----------



## Hyperion (Apr 20, 2013)

An Ounce of Vagina said:
			
		

> Crazy work guy says the whole thing is a CIA plot to get people used to a police state and the suspect is an innocent victim.



Possible, but unlikely. Very unlikely.


----------



## An Ounce of Vagina (Apr 20, 2013)

I am getting really tired of this very Chris-like need so many people have these days to feel that they are oppressed and live in a police state. We've become a nation of spoiled toddlers who think any act by the government whatsoever is "Tyranny" and "Oppression".  It's almost become a cult of victimhood like loveshys.


----------



## Hyperion (Apr 20, 2013)

An Ounce of Vagina said:
			
		

> I am getting really tired of this very Chris-like need so many people have these days to feel that they are oppressed and live in a police state. We've become a nation of spoiled toddlers who think any act by the government whatsoever is "Tyranny" and "Oppression". Whenever I hear people talk like that I want to ship them to Somalia and tell them they get their wish, no government.




Oddly enough, it's the people squealing about oppression that want to oppress us. Red staters are just too fucking dumb to see it.

Blue staters are too fucking dumb to see that the Democrats are up to the same exact thing, but with bigger words.


----------



## An Ounce of Vagina (Apr 20, 2013)

I think a strong centralized government is necessary for a civilization of our size to exist. The alternatives are either go back to warring tribes (at best), or total every-man-for-himself anarchy. A weak central government would be even worse, as it would want taxes while still being too weak to perform it's functions.


----------



## Bgheff (Apr 20, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Null has opinion. I think this is ushering in a new age.
> 
> 1. From start to finish, everything found by the FBI was posted online and civilians were giving leads via Internet mediums.
> 2. The capital city of Massachusetts with a population of almost 700,000 people was able to be shut down and everyone was given stay at home orders.
> ...



Nope.

1. they shared the info right away rather than withholding it to edit to their benefit.  Open sharing of information is critical to a free society.
2. nobody knew if this was a large scale terrorist attack or not.  since extra bombs were found, the warning may have saved lives if the attack was more widespread.  I'd have no issue staying indoors for a day if there were bombs in possibly unknown locations.
3. The Government was bashed for the last several disasters for not responding quickly and forcefully enough.  I don't blame them for going in hard this time.
4. It was a unknown terrorist attack, of course everyone was tuning in.  
5. Presidents always offer a word up when a disaster or an attack like this happens.

There has been little passed legislation on the internet.  the government will use the tools at its disposal.  If they didn't use the Internet they would not be effective.  Lastly, the military has always had the ability to occupy a city.  It's how it's used that makes it right or wrong, not occupation itself.


----------



## An Ounce of Vagina (Apr 20, 2013)

Bgheff said:
			
		

> Null said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you Bgheff. That's just what I was trying to say, but you said it better.


----------



## CatParty (Apr 20, 2013)

I intentionally avoided coverage or articles and even this thread. I was aware it happened and something was going on because every computer or television I passed at work was tuned in to it. 
But my observations are:
1. People (at least in my direct contact) ha conversations about the incident and subsequent hunt as if the whole thing was a movie or television show
2. Crazy theories pop up like mushrooms almost immediately. 
3. My own personal response was feeling bad something happened but not surprised because it just seems like there is something awful happening all the time (I dunno maybe being a ny'er who was around 9/11)


----------



## LM 697 (Apr 20, 2013)

As far as I'm concerned, some very good law enforcement officials successfully went to great lengths to catch some little asshole who caused a lot of pain that week. All of these "martial law training by socialist devil Obama" conspiracy theories that come with every nation tragedy are all very silly and unfounded.


----------



## JarlaxleBaenre (Apr 20, 2013)

The military and FBI response was warranted; they had no way of knowing how many explosives might be planted to go off, and there was always the possibility of an underground terrorist cell. I personally think there is a cell somehwere, because the younger brother sounded like he was pretty well off before getting dragged into this by the older brother.


----------



## Trombonista (Apr 20, 2013)

My cousin lives in Boston, so he made a few updates on Facebook including the phrase "Stay Boston strong." After both suspects were caught, he did what he often does in Boston: grab a beer.


----------



## captkrisma (Apr 21, 2013)

trombonista said:
			
		

> My cousin lives in Boston, so he made a few updates on Facebook including the phrase "Stay Boston strong." After both suspects were caught, he did what he often does in Boston: grab a beer.



Sounds like Boston to me.

I think the little shit should be tried as an American instead of an 'enemy combatant'.  He's a legalized American.  He should be made an example of, telling others that if you do some sort of domestic terrorism, you will go to federal 'pound-me-in-the-ass' prison.


----------



## Racoon (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, according to this article, there's no guaranteed death sentence for that little bastard.  but there's bound to be a heavy set of evidence against the bomber for sure.  http://www.businessweek.com/news/2013-0 ... th-penalty


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 22, 2013)

Racoon said:
			
		

> Well, according to this article, there's no guaranteed death sentence for that little bastard.  but there's bound to be a heavy set of evidence against the bomber for sure.  http://www.businessweek.com/news/2013-0 ... th-penalty


I can't tell what's worse, that he might not get the death penalty, or that we have vermin in this forum now.

Pesky racoons, not even properly spelling their own names.

Okay, maybe right now's not the best time to be joking around.
Who am I kidding, it's an awful time to joke around right now.


----------



## Racoon (Apr 22, 2013)

The Hunter said:
			
		

> Racoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually wrote "Racoon" with one c on purpose.


----------



## The Hunter (Apr 22, 2013)

Racoon said:
			
		

> The Hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You monster.


----------



## Varis (Apr 24, 2013)

When I heard that the other kid ran his brother over with a SUV, I was amused by the morbid irony. 

Then I felt bad for thinking like that, because this whole event is just horrible. 

_Then_ I remembered what those two were responsible for the bombing, and now I don't know how to feel about it.


----------

